# game recommendation.



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi guys, can anyone recommend a racing game for the PC.

The three criteria I am after are:

1)Must have Silverstone as a track
2)A good in car view
3) Must be realistic.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

How about just doing a track day. lol


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> How about just doing a track day. lol


I will one day definitely!!

But for now Im strapped for cash, I have an old ps2 steering wheel and a converter so I can use it on my pc. Just need a good game.

I will go down to the shops tomorrow and hopefully pick up a ssecond hand copy.

So far Ive seen Test drive Unlimited and GTR2

But can you recommend anything elsE?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

R Factor is highly recommended if you get into it


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Janitor said:


> R Factor is highly recommended if you get into it


Thanks, il check it out now on gamespot/youtube etc!


----------

